# Weekly Competition 2022-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 4, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' F' R2 U2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F'
*2. *R U' R2 F' R U' R U2 R2 U' F'
*3. *R U2 F' U' R' U' R2 F U2 R U
*4. *U R' F2 U R U2 R U' F' U' R'
*5. *R' U' F R2 U' R' U' F U' R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *D F' U2 B2 F R2 F' L2 F' L D F' D R2 B F R' U F
*2. *B R B' F' R2 F' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L D' F' U F2 L' U' L2
*3. *L' F' R' F D' B L2 D B U' R' F B U2 R2 F' L2 U2
*4. *B L' U D' L' B R' U2 L2 B' U F2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B'
*5. *U' L R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 B U' R' B' R2 D R U2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 B' L2 R' F L2 U F' U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U D2 R Rw2 Uw2 R U2 F R B' Uw2 F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F2 Uw Fw2 U Fw2 F Uw' D2 F' Fw Rw B' D
*2. *U L2 B U' L2 F' L2 B F' R2 F L R D L' U' B L2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 B U Rw2 U2 B Uw2 F' Uw2 U' Rw F2 Uw2 R2 F' R' Uw' Fw Uw Fw' D R Fw
*3. *U L2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U' B2 R D' B2 F2 U' B' D F2 L Rw2 B D' Rw2 B' Uw2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 Rw2 F' Rw' Fw2 D' F2 Rw Uw R F2 Uw' F D2 R2
*4. *B2 L F2 L B2 L F2 D2 R B2 L U' B' L D L2 B2 L2 R' D' Fw2 Rw2 B Rw2 B' U R2 F2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 D2 U' Rw' D L U2 Uw' Fw Rw' F L D' Fw'
*5. *D2 L U2 R' F2 L' B2 L' F2 R' U' D L U2 B' F R U L B' Fw2 L' Fw2 Rw2 F R' F2 Rw2 U2 B2 R' Fw2 U F Uw' Fw2 U' R Fw' Rw' B2 Uw R' U' L

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' Bw2 D2 U' Dw2 B Fw' R B U2 F' U2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw Rw D2 Lw' Rw2 F' Rw' Fw' Rw2 Bw' L D R' B2 L2 Rw Dw Uw B' Lw2 Uw' Bw' F2 B' Rw2 F' Uw' L2 Dw2 Lw2 B' U2 D' F' Dw Bw Fw B U' Dw' Fw' U2 Rw2 F Bw
*2. *B' L' Lw2 Bw U' Lw D' F' Bw2 Uw' U2 B' Lw' R' D2 Fw' Dw F L F Dw Rw U2 Lw' Rw2 L' U2 Lw' D Rw L2 Bw' Uw2 Rw2 R' Dw B D Uw2 R2 Bw' Dw Fw L U' L' F' Fw2 U2 Rw2 B' L' Fw Lw L Dw Uw' D Fw' L2
*3. *R' D' Uw Dw Lw Bw2 Lw Uw2 B' D2 Uw' L2 Fw' F' R Rw U Uw Dw' L Lw U Fw L2 Rw B' Lw B2 Rw' Dw Rw2 U2 Dw2 B2 Bw' Dw Uw2 F2 Bw Uw2 B2 Uw Bw Rw' Uw' R2 Rw L2 Lw Bw Lw2 Bw2 Lw' B' Rw2 Lw' F2 Dw' L D2
*4. *Rw' R Bw2 Fw2 R Lw2 Dw' U2 Uw' Bw R F' Fw U2 Bw2 R L F R' U' Rw' Fw R Dw Lw' B' D Dw L' Uw' D' Rw' U' R D Uw' B' D' U2 R B Uw' B' L R Dw' R' Dw F' U F2 L2 Lw2 F2 Lw' Bw L2 F2 U Lw'
*5. *Dw R2 Lw Dw2 L' Dw Uw Rw' U2 Fw2 U2 Bw' U Rw2 F' Fw Bw2 L' Dw L' R D2 Lw2 U2 Fw' Lw' Uw Rw' L Fw Dw B U B2 Dw F Bw' Rw' Fw' L Rw Fw2 Dw' F D' Rw' D' F' Rw' Lw R2 Bw Fw' Uw' Lw' L' Uw' Fw2 Lw B2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Rw2 D2 3Fw' 3Rw Bw2 U' D 3Rw Rw' Lw' Dw Lw' R2 Bw' Lw' F Rw' U Lw' R' Uw 3Rw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw F2 3Uw2 Rw Bw R' Bw2 Uw2 Bw R2 3Rw2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 3Uw' D B2 Bw' Fw2 3Rw Dw Fw' Uw2 3Fw2 Dw2 R Uw D L' B2 3Fw Uw2 Rw B D2 3Uw L' F' Dw Rw2 F2 Dw 3Uw' Lw R' 3Fw' Lw L2 Uw 3Rw' U2 3Rw2 B2 Lw2 3Fw
*2. *U L' 3Fw2 L2 D' U 3Rw F2 L R2 Uw2 Rw F Fw' 3Fw' D R' 3Fw' 3Uw2 Bw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Bw2 L D' B2 3Rw' L' D2 L F 3Uw2 Bw2 D Dw2 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw D2 Rw U 3Uw2 D2 3Rw2 B2 Uw' Fw Uw2 L' Uw' Dw' D2 L Bw Dw' U' 3Uw R 3Rw2 Rw2 F' R2 3Rw2 U' B 3Uw2 Dw2 3Rw Dw2 Uw2 Lw' U2 Dw' Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw F 3Rw' 3Uw'
*3. *3Fw2 3Uw2 Uw2 Dw' B U Dw2 Bw D' Rw2 Bw2 Rw' Lw' 3Fw L' R' Lw' Fw' 3Uw Rw' 3Rw 3Fw2 B Rw2 Fw' 3Rw 3Fw2 F2 Bw2 Dw' 3Fw2 B L2 Bw 3Uw2 R2 F2 Bw D' R2 D 3Fw' Fw R' D2 Rw' Bw F' B' Dw' Lw Bw Uw2 R Dw 3Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 L' 3Fw2 3Uw' F2 3Uw' Rw2 3Uw' R2 3Fw' Lw R2 L2 U Uw2 Rw L Lw2 3Fw B Uw' D2 Fw
*4. *Rw Uw' 3Fw Uw' 3Rw' B Lw Uw2 Lw' L' B2 Uw2 F D B' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' B' L2 3Fw' D U' Fw' Uw' 3Uw2 D L' 3Uw 3Rw2 L U Uw Lw2 D' B D Fw2 B' Dw2 D Bw' 3Uw' Lw 3Uw R F L 3Fw2 Rw 3Uw 3Rw2 R2 Rw2 L Dw2 L' Uw 3Rw2 R' U F' Bw2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw2 Dw Rw' Dw2 3Rw' Dw' Fw' U D L R' 3Uw2 B2
*5. *L2 Dw B Uw2 3Uw2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Lw' Fw' Rw' Fw 3Fw' R 3Rw2 Bw 3Fw 3Rw' B2 3Rw 3Uw2 R' U 3Fw' 3Uw' F' Fw2 D R' Dw' U Uw2 F2 Dw' R F L2 Rw' R' D' Dw2 Bw 3Fw' 3Uw2 D Lw' 3Rw U' D2 F 3Uw Uw' 3Rw U2 Dw2 3Fw' Fw' Dw Fw' 3Rw Bw B' R' Rw D2 3Uw2 R2 Bw B Uw R Bw F U2 Bw' Dw' Rw Uw2 D L

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' Lw' 3Fw2 Uw' Fw2 3Lw' Dw' L2 3Bw2 L' 3Rw U' 3Dw' R' B D2 3Rw Uw U' 3Uw2 3Bw' D' Dw Uw L2 Uw 3Bw 3Rw' Fw L' Lw' Rw' U' Lw Fw U2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 L2 3Lw2 Dw2 3Uw' 3Bw' Fw2 U' 3Dw 3Lw B2 F2 Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw Bw' Dw L' 3Rw' 3Bw 3Rw Lw 3Bw' 3Rw U2 3Dw2 B' U' 3Bw2 B2 Lw' Rw' D Dw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 Uw' 3Fw Fw Bw2 Uw Lw2 Rw U' L2 Lw2 3Lw 3Dw' 3Uw D2 Fw2 F U F2 L2 Dw D2 Rw' Dw2 3Bw2 Bw2
*2. *U' R' F' 3Dw 3Fw' D2 Dw2 B2 3Lw' Fw2 L Lw2 3Fw' Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 R2 3Rw' B2 Rw 3Uw' Fw2 L2 U R B' 3Uw Uw' U2 R' 3Rw B 3Uw' Dw R2 Uw Dw2 Rw B 3Bw' 3Lw Fw2 U Bw2 Rw' D' U 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw L2 U' Dw 3Rw2 Fw' 3Dw' 3Bw' Bw Lw' Dw' 3Fw2 R' Uw 3Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw' 3Rw 3Fw2 L2 3Uw' 3Fw2 3Dw Dw' R2 3Fw2 Lw 3Lw' Rw' D' 3Uw Lw Dw F' 3Lw Uw 3Rw 3Bw 3Rw B U2 Rw Uw' Dw2 Bw2 F2 B' Lw'
*3. *3Fw' 3Rw 3Dw Rw' 3Uw' 3Bw L 3Dw2 Bw' Uw' Dw R2 3Uw2 3Lw2 F2 R' D' 3Uw' R Rw2 3Bw' Bw' 3Rw 3Lw' L Fw' Uw' 3Dw' R' U2 Uw B2 Rw' Fw2 R' Bw2 Fw Rw' F2 B' R2 3Lw 3Bw' Dw' 3Rw Uw2 F 3Rw' Lw2 Bw' 3Fw 3Lw' D2 Fw 3Fw' R' Uw Bw2 F' Dw L2 D' Bw Lw 3Bw' 3Lw' 3Rw Lw' 3Uw2 Dw U2 Uw Lw' 3Fw 3Dw' 3Rw2 Uw D2 R' F Dw 3Bw2 Fw' 3Uw 3Dw2 D2 L' B2 R Bw2 Rw 3Dw2 B' 3Rw 3Bw' 3Dw2 3Rw2 U2 3Lw' Fw2
*4. *3Dw U' Dw2 Lw' B Fw' Uw2 3Fw' Fw2 R Bw2 3Uw Uw 3Lw2 R2 U 3Bw F2 3Rw U2 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw Fw' D' F U2 F' 3Rw2 D U 3Rw 3Fw2 3Bw' Rw2 Lw 3Fw2 3Bw2 D' 3Bw' R Bw2 3Fw Fw' F 3Uw 3Fw Bw2 Lw2 3Rw' B Dw2 Lw2 D2 3Lw' 3Bw 3Rw' Lw Rw' L2 Dw' 3Dw 3Rw Lw' Rw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 3Rw Bw' 3Uw' Fw' Lw 3Bw2 F' 3Fw Uw' 3Rw F2 3Fw' 3Lw 3Fw' 3Lw2 3Uw D Lw2 Fw 3Rw2 F 3Uw' Uw' 3Bw B 3Fw' Uw 3Dw 3Rw Dw' 3Fw2 R L
*5. *B2 D2 R 3Dw Fw' Dw' F Uw Lw2 R2 Uw R 3Uw 3Dw' U' Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw Fw' B' 3Rw2 B' D' 3Bw2 B D' Rw2 Fw' R Uw2 B' Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw 3Uw' 3Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw 3Bw' L2 F2 Uw Fw' Uw' D2 Dw R' 3Rw2 3Uw' B2 Lw' 3Uw' Uw Bw2 3Bw 3Rw Uw2 U 3Fw' 3Bw2 R2 Uw' F2 Uw' R2 F 3Rw' Uw U 3Bw Rw 3Lw Lw' 3Dw D 3Fw2 Uw' 3Lw 3Rw F' B' Bw' R' Bw2 D' U Fw' 3Uw' 3Bw2 Bw Lw' 3Rw' Dw2 Bw2 U' 3Dw2 Lw F2 3Bw'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F U' R U' R F' U' R2 U2
*2. *R U2 F' U' R2 F U' R2 U' F' U2
*3. *R2 F U' R U' R' F U2 R' F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B D' B2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 R' B2 L D L F D' B F2 D Rw2 Uw2
*2. *U2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 R B2 U2 D' B2 F D F2 L' R2 D F U2 R2 Uw2
*3. *U R B2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R U2 R F' U2 R2 U2 L2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B R2 F' D' F2 R U B2 D2 B D2 L2 B' D2 F2 D2 U' L Rw2 D' F Uw2 Fw2 U2 F' Uw2 B D Rw U R' F2 U B Fw D Rw' L R' F2 Rw' y'
*2. *U' B D' R2 F2 L U2 L D2 R' B2 U R2 D F2 D' L2 D Rw2 B' D2 Rw2 F' U B' Rw2 R2 Fw2 L2 U2 F' Rw' D Fw2 U Fw2 Rw' U' Uw' B' F L Fw L z y
*3. *U' B L2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' U L' U2 R2 D' B' L2 Fw2 L U Fw2 U2 R2 Uw2 L D' L U' F2 R' Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw U2 F' U' Uw L B2 Rw Uw' Rw2 x' y'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Dw2 U L Uw' Dw' Fw2 Bw' R' Dw' L2 Rw2 U2 Fw2 L' U' R' B2 Fw L2 Uw' Dw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 Bw2 B2 U L Lw2 Dw' Fw U Bw L Uw' Rw Fw Uw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' Lw Uw2 Bw Dw L2 F2 U' Rw2 U2 L' D2 Bw' D2 U2 Rw 3Rw2 3Uw
*2. *Bw2 Uw' L' Bw2 Rw' Uw' Rw R' Fw' F' Uw' Dw L2 Fw U' Bw B2 F Rw F2 L D2 F' Bw2 Fw' B D B Bw Fw2 Rw Fw2 Lw2 F' Rw2 F' Rw' F' U Dw' Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Bw L Uw L2 R Fw' B2 Bw' Dw' B2 L Dw R' Rw Bw' U2 3Rw
*3. *F Rw Bw2 Rw' B' Fw2 R' Rw2 Lw' Fw Uw2 F' Fw D2 Bw Lw' F' D2 U2 R2 D U2 B' Bw F D' U Dw Uw' B2 R2 Uw2 U Lw2 F Lw D Uw2 R' U' Fw2 Rw' D' Dw2 Lw Dw2 R D' Fw2 Rw2 B Uw Rw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw Uw R 3Rw2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' Dw 3Uw' Bw2 U Uw' Lw' R2 Bw' 3Rw' U2 3Fw 3Rw' 3Fw Rw' 3Uw Lw F Fw 3Rw Uw2 3Fw2 D 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw 3Uw Lw2 U Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Lw Bw2 3Uw R' Fw' Dw' 3Rw' B2 F' D 3Rw2 F2 B2 Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' F' Uw2 3Rw2 U' 3Fw2 R' Lw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Bw2 B R' F' D2 Dw2 3Uw Fw L' Bw L R Fw B' Bw 3Rw2 B' U' B2 3Uw 3Fw' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw2 U' 3Bw2 Fw2 U 3Lw' F' 3Lw2 D2 L 3Bw Fw F2 D Bw' 3Fw2 F R 3Lw2 Bw' 3Lw Lw2 Bw D2 L2 Uw B2 3Dw2 U2 B Dw' L2 3Rw2 D 3Dw B L' U2 Rw2 3Lw' 3Uw' 3Lw' B' Rw 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 B2 3Fw' Lw' D2 Rw2 3Rw' L2 Lw' 3Fw' 3Lw2 Bw2 L Bw 3Uw' R F' Uw' 3Uw2 R2 3Rw' Uw 3Uw' R D' L2 3Rw2 Uw 3Dw' 3Fw' F2 Dw L' R2 Bw2 L Rw D2 Dw' Lw 3Lw' D2 Bw D U' 3Bw 3Fw' D2 U 3Rw2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Uw2 z y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U L R2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F D2 R D' U L2 B L' U L2 U' Fw Uw
*2. *U2 R D2 L R2 B2 R' U2 B2 F D2 U2 L2 R U B F' L U B' Rw2
*3. *U F2 R' B L D' L2 D2 U B2 R2 U F' U R' U2 B2 U' R2 Uw
*4. *F' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R F' U' L R' D2 F' U2 Rw
*5. *B L F' D2 R2 U2 B D2 F' L' F2 L' R' D' R F2 U' L' Fw Uw
*6. *B F2 R F2 U2 R U2 L2 F2 R U' B R F' L' U2 B2 F L Fw' Uw'
*7. *B2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 L2 R D2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 R D U2 R F' Uw2
*8. *R' U2 L2 F2 D F' R' D L2 F L2 F' D2 F' U' R' U Rw2 Uw'
*9. *F U' R' D2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 F U2 B2 L' U R2 B' U' B' R' Fw
*10. *U F2 R' D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F' R' U' B R' U2 B D' R' U' Fw' Uw
*11. *L U2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L U R2 B' D U2 L B U' B' Rw Uw'
*12. *U D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L B2 R' U2 B' L2 B2 D F' R F U B Rw Uw
*13. *B L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L' D' U L' D' B' D U2 F' D Rw Uw
*14. *D' L' D2 F2 U2 F' L2 B U2 B' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' L' B D2 F2 L Fw Uw
*15. *L D2 B' R' U' L2 F2 D2 B D R' D2 R2 B L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*16. *F L2 D' L' D R2 B F2 L' D2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 B' D2 Rw'
*17. *R2 L U' F R D' B2 R2 L B F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*18. *B U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 B' D B' R D2 F2 L2 U' B' R' Fw
*19. *U' F' B2 L D B' R' F' U2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 F D B' L F2 Rw' Uw2
*20. *R2 D' B2 R' F2 L' R B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 L D2 U B' F2 Uw
*21. *D L2 R2 F U2 L2 B2 F' L2 R2 U L D U R2 U2 B L2 F' Rw Uw2
*22. *U' D R2 B R' F B L2 D' B2 L U2 R B2 R F2 B2 R2 L U2 Fw Uw
*23. *U' F' B L B2 U2 D F2 B' D2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 B R' B D' R Uw
*24. *D2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 D B' F' R' F2 U' B' D' F' D F2 Rw' Uw'
*25. *R' F' B2 R D' B2 U' D B' R L D2 R' B2 L' B2 U' R Fw' Uw2
*26. *L2 D L2 D2 U2 B2 F R' D' U' B2 F D R2 B' F' U R2 Fw'
*27. *R B F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 L' B D2 L F2 D2 U Rw2 Uw'
*28. *F' L' D' F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F D' L D B R F' R U2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *F2 D B D2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 L2 F R' F' D2 F Rw'
*30. *D L2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' U R D' F U' L2 R U2 F L D2 Fw' Uw2
*31. *B2 R2 U2 L' B2 R' B2 R' B2 L2 U' F2 D R' D2 F' U R' D F Rw' Uw'
*32. *U F2 D2 B' R D' L2 U' L2 B' D2 U F D' R2 D2 Fw'
*33. *B U2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D2 U L F' U B2 R' F' L U' Fw' Uw
*34. *B U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 B2 U' L' D2 F R D2 L' D L2 F2 Rw2
*35. *D2 R' U2 L D2 F D R' F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F2 Uw'
*36. *B2 D2 U2 R' D2 L U2 L' F' L2 F' U2 L' U' R2 B' L' D2 U Fw' Uw'
*37. *B' U' R2 D2 R' F L2 U2 B' L F' B U2 B' R2 F B D' Rw2
*38. *L2 D R' B' L2 U' R2 D' B R D2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 D' F Rw'
*39. *R2 D' F' L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B L' B R F' U R D B2 L' Uw
*40. *L2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 U' F' D L' U' R2 B R U2 R U2 B2 Uw2
*41. *F L2 F' L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D' L R D' R' U' R B D Fw' Uw
*42. *D2 L2 D U F2 D B2 R' F L F2 R2 F' D' F' U F' R F2 Rw Uw2
*43. *B2 U2 L F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B F L' R B' L U2 L Uw2
*44. *D B' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B D R2 D F L2 D2 L' U' L' Fw'
*45. *B R U R2 L2 D F2 U2 B' D2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 L U R' Fw'
*46. *U' R F' R L2 B' F' D2 B2 F2 R2 L' D' F L' F R' D' Rw2
*47. *L' R2 U' R2 D U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' F D2 L' F L' B U Rw Uw'
*48. *D R' L2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U F2 B' U' L2 F2 L D U2 Rw Uw
*49. *B2 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 F R2 U2 L D' R B2 F D' U' L' R' F2 Rw
*50. *D F' R D R' U' L' B' D' L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 R U2
*51. *R2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 R D2 R2 U L B D L2 F2 L2 U L D2 Rw'
*52. *F R' D2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U' B L' D' U' R B2 U Fw' Uw
*53. *L' D R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 B D' B2 U R' F U2 R2 F U' Rw2
*54. *B2 R2 D B2 D R2 B2 U L2 U' R B F L' F' L2 F2 D L R Fw' Uw
*55. *L' R2 B F2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 D' B U' B2 U2 L' U2 B R2 U' Rw Uw
*56. *D2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F R' U R2 D2 F R2 B D2 U' Rw Uw
*57. *F2 R' F2 U2 R' F2 R F2 B R2 D' F' U' F' L2 B' L U R2 Uw'
*58. *B L2 B2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 L' D2 R' B F L2 U' F U' R Fw' Uw
*59. *L' F2 L2 U2 B' F' D2 F' R2 U2 R' D' F D2 F' L' B' L2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*60. *B2 U2 F' R2 B2 R' F2 L F2 R2 U2 B2 U B D L B' F2 U' Fw' Uw'
*61. *R2 F' D B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B' R U2 B F' R U2 Fw' Uw'
*62. *F2 R' D U2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D' L' U F D U B R' B2 Rw Uw'
*63. *R U B R2 L B' R B' F2 R F2 L' D2 R2 U2 R F' Rw Uw'
*64. *D' F' U' B' L2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 D' F2 U' B' D U R' B' Rw' Uw2
*65. *B2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R' F' L2 U' R' U' L F D2 L' D2 Rw Uw
*66. *F D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U F' D B R D F2 L2 R2 Uw'
*67. *F' U2 R' U2 F' R L2 B D' R' U L2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 R' L' Fw' Uw'
*68. *U L' D2 F2 R B2 D L B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F D2 F' U2 Rw Uw2
*69. *F2 L2 U L2 U2 B' L' D B' F D' B R2 B2 U' L' F' Rw2
*70. *L U' D F2 R' U F U R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 B U2 B' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' U B' F L B' F2 U2 L2 U'
*2. *F2 L2 D2 L2 B L2 D2 F L2 U2 L' F' U' R' B F' R D F2
*3. *U' B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F' L D2 B2 F' U' F' D2
*4. *F' L2 F' U2 B2 F D2 B' R B' D U2 F2 D' U' F L D F2
*5. *U' R2 B L2 U2 L D2 U2 F2 R' B2 D2 F R' D L' D2 F' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U L' B U2 L' B' D' L' B' L' F' L2 F2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 B2
*2. *U B2 D L2 B2 D U L U2 F D F R' D2 L' U' B' F
*3. *B L F' L U2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' F L2 B' R' D U' L' B
*4. *F2 B' R F2 D2 R D F2 L' B' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U R2
*5. *L' B L' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 U' B' R D' U R D2 L' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L U R' F' B D' L' F' B U' F L' U2 B2 L2 F2 R' F2
*2. *D2 B2 U L2 D B2 F2 D F R' B L' F' D L2 U2 R2 F' D2
*3. *R F B2 L2 D U' B2 D2 B D2 F' D2 R' F' D L' U2 F2
*4. *L2 U F2 D B2 D2 B2 D B L U F L' R' D B F2 R2 B2 R2
*5. *B R' U R' U2 L D' U2 R D2 L D2 R' F2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 F2 D U2 L2 D' B' F U L2 D' U L' D' B' U' R2 F' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F' D' B L2 D R' D' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R' L' F2 R' U2 D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R D R F2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 D L' D2 U' B L R F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U R' F' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2
*3. *D' B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' R' F2 D L2 B2 U L2 F' L R2 F'
*4. *R2 D R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D F' B D' F' D' B L' R Fw2 Rw2 D Fw2 F' R2 D' Rw2 U' D2 B' R2 Rw B R B U2 Fw L' D' Fw Uw' L2 R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U2 F
*3. *B D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B' F R' D' F' D' L' U2 L' U2
*4. *R' U F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 R F L U' D' R B' U Fw2 D L' Fw2 U L F2 U' Rw2 U L2 F2 Fw' B' Rw2 R' U' F' Uw Rw D Fw L2 Uw2 L
*5. *Lw2 U' Dw2 D2 L2 Bw2 Rw Uw U' R2 F Lw R' Rw' L D' Bw' Uw' D' F2 Fw' D R Dw Rw Uw Rw2 Dw Bw F2 Fw' R2 Dw Lw2 Dw2 Bw' Rw' R D2 F L2 Bw' F Fw2 D Lw' U R F' L2 Bw Uw' Dw' Bw' U' Fw' Lw2 Fw L2 Dw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 R2 U2 F R U2 R' U2 F R
*3. *U' B2 U' L' D F' U' F' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 D F2 D' F2 L' U
*4. *D' B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 L' U2 F B2 U' L R F B' D' U' Rw2 U' R2 Fw2 U L U Rw2 Fw2 B2 U2 Rw2 D2 F Uw2 L' Fw' B2 Uw' R2 Fw Rw' R Fw Uw2 U2
*5. *R2 L Fw Rw U L' Dw' Fw2 U2 Bw' L Fw F B' Dw2 U2 R F2 B2 D2 F2 Uw2 R Dw2 D L2 Fw Rw2 F D2 Bw2 F' B2 Dw' Fw R2 D Bw2 Rw' Fw B2 R L2 U Fw B Lw' Rw2 U B Fw' F2 U2 Bw' L Fw2 Bw2 L' Uw2 D'
*6. *B D2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Dw Uw Lw' Bw Dw2 B' Fw' 3Rw D' B 3Fw' 3Rw' R F B' U Uw' Bw Uw2 3Fw2 B' F' Rw2 3Fw2 Dw R Rw 3Rw2 3Fw' Lw' F D' U' 3Rw R 3Fw R B' 3Uw2 R2 F' 3Rw2 3Uw Bw2 3Rw D' L' 3Rw' Uw' Rw Uw2 3Fw2 D 3Rw' U2 Dw2 Fw' Bw2 U R' Lw2 Rw2 3Uw D F2 Uw' B2 3Rw Dw' Rw' Bw2 R2 L Fw' Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R U2 F' R2 F R U' R2 F U'
*3. *L2 D2 B2 R' D' B' D L' B R' F2 R2 F L2 B R2 L2 B2 D2
*4. *D B2 L F2 R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 D' B2 L D' U2 L' D' B L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R U2 Fw2 L2 B' R2 L' Uw2 F2 Uw Fw2 D' F R' L Rw Uw' F' Rw2 L' Fw
*5. *B' F2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw2 Rw R Fw' U' Lw' R' Dw2 L' Bw2 F Dw' D2 Rw2 B' D' Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Fw' L' F Dw2 L2 R' Bw2 Fw D Uw2 B2 Uw2 Dw L2 D Dw2 B2 F2 D Dw F D' L Rw D2 Uw' Lw U Dw Uw R2 D2 R Fw2 Bw
*6. *Uw' 3Rw' Dw 3Uw2 Uw2 Fw Rw Bw F B' Uw2 U 3Fw F2 U2 B2 3Fw' Dw D2 Uw U2 3Fw2 Bw' R Fw' Uw2 R L' F 3Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw B2 D2 Bw D Lw 3Rw2 3Fw2 D F2 3Uw D 3Fw2 3Uw F2 3Rw2 3Uw2 B2 Dw' 3Uw2 L Bw2 3Fw2 Lw' 3Uw' U' 3Fw Uw2 Fw2 U' 3Rw2 Uw Fw' R2 Bw' L2 3Uw L2 Bw' Dw Bw2 Fw L' U 3Uw Rw Uw' Rw
*7. *Rw2 Lw' Dw L' Uw 3Dw 3Uw2 B' 3Fw' F L B' Rw Bw' Uw 3Fw' Uw' U2 Dw2 3Bw Lw' B' 3Rw 3Dw Lw 3Rw2 L2 F' 3Uw' Fw 3Fw L R B 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Uw 3Fw2 Fw Uw' Lw' 3Dw' Lw2 3Uw' 3Bw' D' B' 3Dw2 B2 Bw' D2 U2 F2 Bw2 Fw2 3Uw 3Dw' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 L' 3Bw' Rw2 L' 3Uw F2 Fw 3Lw' B' F' 3Fw 3Bw Rw 3Dw U2 Lw2 U 3Uw' 3Bw2 Bw' 3Rw' Fw' 3Bw D Rw 3Bw 3Dw 3Uw' Uw' D' F' 3Dw B' 3Dw 3Lw Fw' 3Bw2 Dw2 Fw

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR5+ DL3- UL4+ U2- R1+ D1- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R1+ D3+ L3+ ALL2+ UR
*2. *UR6+ DR1+ DL1- UL3+ U2- R1+ D1- L3- ALL4+ y2 U2- R5- D2+ L2- ALL2- DR DL UL
*3. *UR4- DR3- DL4+ UL6+ U4+ R1- D3- L1- ALL2- y2 U3+ R1- D0+ L5- ALL2+ DR
*4. *UR3- DR1+ DL5+ UL3- U6+ R4+ D2+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U2+ R4- D6+ L0+ ALL0+ DR DL
*5. *UR4- DR0+ DL6+ UL1- U5+ R1- D1- L2+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R1+ D5+ L4+ ALL4- UR UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L B R U L B U' R U' B u' l' r' b
*2. *L' R' B' U' R' B' R L B L' U' u'
*3. *R B L' R L' R L' U B L' B r
*4. *B' R' B' R' U' L' B R' U' B U l r' b'
*5. *U' R' L U R' B R' L' B L' U u' l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-3,-3) / (4,0) / (-3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-3) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) /
*2. *(4,0) / (-1,-1) / (3,0) / (4,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-5) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-2) / (6,0)
*3. *(1,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (0,-1) / (-3,-3) / (1,-4) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-5) /
*4. *(-5,3) / (-1,5) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-3,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) / (0,-5) / (-2,0) / (0,-4) / (4,-4)
*5. *(0,5) / (-3,3) / (-5,-2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-4) / (6,-3) / (-5,-3) / (-1,0) / (5,-4) / (-3,-2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R B R' B' L' B' U L' U L B'
*2. *R U B L U B R U L' R' L
*3. *B R B L B U' B' L R' B U'
*4. *U B R' L' R' U' B' U' L' R' L'
*5. *L U R B' L U' R' L' B U' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *L2 flip U2' L' U' F L2 BR2 BL2' flip U2 L' BL' L BL2' U BR2 R' F2' R2' F2' R' U' F' U' F' U2' F' R
*2. *R2 L2 flip L2 BR BL2' U2' R2 U R' flip R BL2 L2 BR U R2 BR2' BL' R2 U2' R' U2' F R U' F2 U
*3. *R flip R' F2 U2 BL2 L U R' F' flip F' BR2 BL2' U' L2' BL2' L2' U2' R2 F U2 R2' F R' U' R2 U2' F R
*4. *R' flip R BR' BL2 U R2 L U2' flip L' F L2 BL L2 U2' R BR2 F R' F' U2' F2' R U' R' U' R' F2' R'
*5. *R2 BR2' flip R BR2' U R' U2' R2 F' R2 flip U' BR BL' BR2 U' L2' U' BL' R2' U2 R2 F2' U' F R U2 F2 R2' F' U2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U' R2 F R U R' F' R2 F R
*3. *L F' R' D' F' U2 R U L2 B2 L' F2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 F'
*4. *U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B L D F2 R2 F U' B' L2 Rw2 B R2 Uw2 F2 U2 Fw2 L Uw2 B Uw2 Fw2 F D B' Uw B D' Fw Uw L2 F U' Fw' B
*5. *B' Rw2 Dw' F' R' L2 Uw Dw' Rw' F' Rw2 D' R' F Fw' R Fw2 L' F' Rw' B U' L2 Dw R U2 Uw' Rw Dw L2 F B2 U Fw' Lw Fw F R2 F Dw2 B2 Uw2 D' R' Dw Lw2 F Lw' Bw2 D2 L' Bw' Rw F Rw' D' Lw2 L' D' Fw
*OH. *L B2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L B D2 L2 D' L2 D' B' U F
*Clock. *UR6+ DR1- DL1- UL5- U4+ R3+ D4- L5+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R1+ D0+ L3+ ALL1+ UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B U' B L B U' R' L' B R L' u' r' b
*Square-1. *(4,0) / (0,3) / (-1,5) / (4,-5) / (0,-3) / (5,-1) / (0,-5) / (-3,-3) / (4,-1) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-1) / (-3,0)
*Skewb. *B L B' L U B R' U R' B' L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b f F r b f F L l B F' R' F R' B' F'
*2. *L' R' l r R F' b' f' r' B R F R F L' R
*3. *L' R b' f' r R' b' l r' L' R B' F' L B' F
*4. *b l' L' f F' l r' f L' B L' F R B R'
*5. *B L' R l b B' f r b' f L' F R F' R F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Lw L' Bw U' R' Uw' L Rw' B' Bw' Lw Uw Rw Lw' Bw' Lw Rw Bw' u l r'
*2. *Uw' R B' Rw U Lw Uw L' R B' Lw Bw' Lw Rw' Uw Lw' Bw' Rw' Uw' u' l' r' b'
*3. *Uw B Rw Lw L' B Uw' R Bw Uw U R Rw Lw' Bw Uw Rw' Lw Uw' u' l' r'
*4. *Uw L' R' Bw' Lw U' L' R' Bw U' B Bw' Lw' Bw Lw' Rw Lw Uw' Rw' l r b'
*5. *B' Lw' Rw' Lw Uw' U' R B Lw U' Uw Rw Uw Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw' u'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R2 D L2 U3 R2 D3 L U L U L D R D L U R U R U R D2 L D L U R U L U L D2 R U R2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U R D2 R2 U L D L2 U R2 D L2 U R2 U L U L D2 R3 D L2 U R2 U L U L D R U R D L2 U R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R2 D L2 U R U2 L2 D R U L D2 R U L D2 R U R D L U R2 D L2 U R U2 L2 D2 R U R2 U L D L2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L D L U R D2 R D L U R U R U L2 D2 L U R2 D L2 D R3 U L2 D R U L U R2 D2 L U L D L
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U3 R D3 L U R2 D L U R U2 L D L U L D2 R U L D2 R U R2 U L2 U L D2 R U2 R D L2 D2 R2 U R U2 L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' F' L' D F B' R L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L' F D F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F D2 B F R2 B' D2 F R' F L2 D F L B' R F2 U' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' D2 L B R2 D' L2 F' R2 F2 L2 U R2 U R2 F' D F R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' D2 L' F R D' L B2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' B' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D' R2 D2 B' R U2 L2 D' B' L U2 F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L U F D R' B2 U R F R2
*2. *D' L U2 R B2 D' B D2 F2 D L2 U2 R' U2 F R2
*3. *D' L U' F' R' L B' R' U' B2 R F2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D'
*4. *R2 B L' D' U2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' F L B D B2 D B'
*5. *D2 L' F U B' R' L F' D2 R U2 L D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UR RF UR UF UR UF UL LB UL RF RB UR UF UB RB UB UL LF UL UF LB UB UR DR DB DF DR RF RB UR UF LF DL DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR RB+2 DL+2 LF- DB+
*2. * UF UR UF UL UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UR UF LB UL UF UR UF LB UB UL RF UR RF UR UF UL RF LF UF UR RB UB UR LB RB UB UR LF UL UF UR DR RF DR DF RF LF DL DB DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UF+ UL LB- RF DR RF+2 UF+
*3. * UR UL UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UF RF UF UR UL UB UR LB UL UB UL UF UB UL UB RB UB UR LB LF UL UF UR LB RB LF UL LB DL LF DL DR RB DF RF UR DR RB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR UF+ UL UF+2 DB+ RB DB+2 LB+2 DL+ LB+ RB DF+2
*4. * UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UL UF UR UL UB UL UB LB UB UR UF UL RF UF UL UB UR UF LB UL LB RB UR UF UB UL RB UB LF UL UF LB UB LB UL DB DL LB DL DB LB DF LF DL DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB DR RF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR LB+ DB LB+2 UB+2 LF+ DR- RB+ DR+ DL
*5. * UF UL UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UB LB UL UF RF UF UR UF UR UF UR UB RB UR UB UR UB LF UF LF UF UL UB UR UF RB DL DF LF UL DL DR DF DL UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 RF-2 UR RF+ DL+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L' B' U' B L' BL' B BL B' R' F' L' F L R L U' L' R' U L R L U' F' R' U R' L' F U BR' U R' BR B L' F'
*2. *L F L U L U R U F R F R D BR R BR' R' D' R' U' F' U L U' R' F U' L' U L' R' F D' B BR R BL D U'
*3. *L' U' R' F' L' F L R L U' L' U L' U' F' R' U' R' U F L' U' R L' U' R B' BL L' F' B' BL
*4. *L U R U R F R F L F U L' U' R' F' L' F L R L F' U F' R' U' L F U F' R U' F' U' BR D BR F' BL' L B
*5. *BR' F' D' F D BR F R F' BR' D BR F' R' BR' D BR F R F R' L U' R F R' U' R' L U' L' U B' BL U BL' L' U BR'


----------



## qwr (Jan 5, 2022)

Spoiler: 3x3 scramble



1. 3 move orange cross with free pair


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 5, 2022)

No new events this year in SS comps. But we have a new variant raging over the species.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> No new events this year in SS comps. But we have a new variant raging over the species.


Perhaps all the more reason for a little stability this year.


----------



## Jacck (Jan 6, 2022)

Got it! A valid result in all 35 events! 
Beats last year's 34/35 and should be competition's-best.
I've done 128/133 attempts successfully (no improvement to last year's 131/133). "Fun-fact": very first solve in the comp was a 2bld-DNF


----------



## Micael (Jan 10, 2022)

I did a couple of events, first time in 10 years! I kind of feel like doing multibld again, although level is crazy now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2022)

Results for week 1: Congratulations to Vicenzo-1, Luke Garrett, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(165)
1.  1.10 Legomanz
2.  1.38 Charles Jerome
3.  1.41 cuber159


Spoiler



4.  1.43 MLGCubez
5.  1.62 Khairur Rachim
6.  1.79 leomannen
7.  1.93 Imran Rahman
8.  1.98 Luke Garrett
9.  2.06 TipsterTrickster 
10.  2.10 darrensaito
11.  2.14 ElyasCubing
12.  2.15 BrianJ
13.  2.28 Heewon Seo
14.  2.32 JoXCuber
15.  2.34 JChambers13
16.  2.50 asacuber
17.  2.61 Francisco Moraes
18.  2.73 Shaun Mack
19.  2.78 YouCubing
20.  2.80 tJardigradHe
21.  2.83 cuberkid10
21.  2.83 BradenTheMagician
23.  2.84 DLXCubing
24.  2.89 Vicenzo-1
24.  2.89 DhruvA
26.  2.90 BMcCl1
26.  2.90 mihnea3000
28.  2.91 TheCubingAddict980
29.  2.94 BradyCubes08
30.  3.02 Brendyn Dunagan
31.  3.04 DistanceRunner25
32.  3.06 Benyó
33.  3.18 MartinN13
34.  3.23 Cale S
35.  3.31 Max C.
36.  3.32 CubableYT
37.  3.33 agradess2
38.  3.44 sean_cut4
38.  3.44 Camerone Chin
40.  3.45 VectorCubes
41.  3.47 vishwasankarcubing
42.  3.50 MCuber
42.  3.50 alyzsnyzs
44.  3.51 Allagos
45.  3.55 DesertWolf
45.  3.55 G2013
47.  3.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  3.60 wearephamily1719
49.  3.62 jihu1011
50.  3.63 AngeGabriel
50.  3.63 Glincons
52.  3.64 Nuuk cuber
53.  3.66 SpeedyReedy
54.  3.67 Wilhelm
54.  3.67 arctan
56.  3.75 Mattia Pasquini
57.  3.77 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
58.  3.80 RapsinSix
58.  3.80 TheEpicCuber
60.  3.85 Fisko
61.  3.86 tommyo11
62.  3.88 DGCubes
63.  3.93 ichcubegerne
64.  3.94 Utkarsh Ashar
65.  3.95 VIBE_ZT
66.  3.98 Ontricus
66.  3.98 Cuber2s
68.  3.99 eyeballboi
69.  4.05 Chris Van Der Brink
70.  4.07 Ianwubby
70.  4.07 oliverpallo
72.  4.08 sigalig
72.  4.08 Pedro Gil
72.  4.08 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  4.10 Jay Cubes
75.  4.10 weatherman223
77.  4.11 Cuber JH
78.  4.14 HawaiiLife745
79.  4.19 Mieeetek4
80.  4.21 Liam Wadek
81.  4.22 Fred Lang
82.  4.23 WoowyBaby
83.  4.27 sqAree
84.  4.29 KrokosB
85.  4.35 Trig0n
86.  4.43 CB21
87.  4.47 PCCuber
88.  4.48 Cubey_Tube
89.  4.49 dhafin
90.  4.53 SpeedyOctahedron
91.  4.57 Raymos Castillo
92.  4.61 bh13
92.  4.61 d2polld
94.  4.63 midnightcuberx
95.  4.65 2019ECKE02
96.  4.70 ICuber_Official
97.  4.74 abunickabhi
98.  4.79 Loffy8
99.  4.88 Josiah Blomker
100.  4.92 KingCanyon
101.  4.94 Kacper Paweł Dworak
102.  4.97 Brayden Gilland
103.  5.05 beabernardes
104.  5.06 2018AMSB02
104.  5.06 trangium
106.  5.18 lumes2121
107.  5.21 Michael DeLaRosa
107.  5.21 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
109.  5.25 Kael Hitchcock
110.  5.33 Riddler97
111.  5.46 johnandthecube
112.  5.56 Dorkios
113.  5.63 qwr
114.  5.68 pizzacrust
115.  5.76 Li Xiang
116.  5.77 Elliot-_-
117.  5.81 Jakub26
118.  5.83 White KB
119.  5.88 hydynn
120.  5.98 itzwoyingg
121.  6.11 Ethanawoll
122.  6.17 Puzzlerr
123.  6.25 Mike Hughey
124.  6.29 Namedkid55
125.  6.30 randomcubes
126.  6.34 Isaiah Scott
127.  6.41 Poorcuber09
128.  6.56 Theoruff
129.  6.60 AnnaW
130.  6.72 GooseCuber
131.  6.78 Xauxage
132.  6.81 Foreright
133.  6.83 memo_cubed
134.  6.87 SPEEEEED
135.  7.00 Sellerie11
136.  7.01 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
136.  7.01 cubing_addict
138.  7.36 Jrg
139.  7.39 padddi
140.  7.53 RestroomLad57
141.  7.57 UPCHAN
142.  7.92 sporteisvogel
143.  7.93 Shaquille_oatmeal
144.  8.23 Rubika-37-021204
145.  8.39 One Wheel
146.  8.41 CFOP INC
147.  8.47 freshcuber.de
148.  8.70 aamiel
149.  9.01 Taleag
150.  9.69 linus.sch
151.  9.78 Micael
152.  10.22 thomas.sch
153.  10.70 Almondsattyqp
154.  10.80 Jacck
155.  13.17 Mormi
156.  13.99 MatsBergsten
157.  16.57 jun349
158.  17.12 DanikaCuber
159.  18.40 Sheng241
160.  19.57 http_Noel
161.  20.64 JHONYBOYDAYS
162.  23.87 Krökeldil
163.  38.15 Anka
164.  39.97 wolfhunter
165.  42.96 Cuberboi


*3x3x3*(214)
1.  6.43 Luke Garrett
2.  6.87 BrianJ
3.  7.42 Francisco Moraes


Spoiler



4.  7.55 Khairur Rachim
5.  7.72 Shaun Mack
6.  7.77 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
7.  7.91 Vicenzo-1
8.  7.98 Jscuber
9.  8.07 MLGCubez
10.  8.11 DLXCubing
11.  8.21 NathanaelCubes
12.  8.33 FastCubeMaster
12.  8.33 Charles Jerome
14.  8.39 Heewon Seo
15.  8.42 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
16.  8.48 V Achyuthan
17.  8.66 Brendyn Dunagan
17.  8.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  8.73 Max C.
20.  8.75 cuberkid10
21.  8.81 NoahCubing
22.  8.83 darrensaito
23.  8.99 vishwasankarcubing
24.  9.06 KrokosB
25.  9.07 alyzsnyzs
26.  9.10 Cale S
27.  9.14 eyeballboi
28.  9.35 sean_cut4
29.  9.38 yijunleow
30.  9.40 asacuber
30.  9.40 Carter Cubes
32.  9.42 mihnea3000
33.  9.47 tJardigradHe
34.  9.77 Camerone Chin
34.  9.77 jihu1011
36.  9.79 ichcubegerne
37.  9.89 JoXCuber
38.  9.90 GenTheThief
39.  9.93 wearephamily1719
40.  9.96 BradenTheMagician
41.  9.99 YouCubing
42.  10.05 BradyCubes08
43.  10.10 TipsterTrickster 
44.  10.11 Liam Wadek
44.  10.11 G2013
46.  10.13 DGCubes
47.  10.14 Dream Cubing
48.  10.25 leomannen
49.  10.31 Benyó
50.  10.32 Ontricus
51.  10.46 Cooki348
52.  10.47 SpeedyReedy
52.  10.47 Boris McCoy
54.  10.49 Davoda_IV
55.  10.50 20luky3
56.  10.54 Keenan Johnson
57.  10.57 Allagos
58.  10.72 sigalig
59.  10.73 Pedro Gil
60.  10.74 tommyo11
61.  10.78 BMcCl1
62.  10.81 Nuuk cuber
63.  10.84 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
64.  10.93 abunickabhi
65.  10.95 VectorCubes
66.  10.96 DhruvA
67.  10.99 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  11.00 HawaiiLife745
69.  11.02 Wilhelm
69.  11.02 PCCuber
69.  11.02 Raymos Castillo
72.  11.09 oliverpallo
73.  11.16 lumes2121
74.  11.17 TheCubingAddict980
75.  11.24 FaLoL
76.  11.35 beabernardes
77.  11.37 jc_rubik
78.  11.50 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
79.  11.57 Fisko
80.  11.61 Sean Hartman
81.  11.62 RapsinSix
81.  11.62 chancet4488
83.  11.77 agradess2
84.  11.81 weatherman223
85.  11.88 any name you wish
86.  11.95 Michael DeLaRosa
87.  12.03 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  12.05 MCuber
89.  12.06 JakeAK
90.  12.13 MartinN13
91.  12.21 KingCanyon
92.  12.26 midnightcuberx
93.  12.27 trangium
94.  12.43 d2polld
95.  12.47 CubableYT
96.  12.51 Fred Lang
97.  12.52 Cubey_Tube
98.  12.58 TheEpicCuber
99.  12.60 Glincons
99.  12.60 Brayden Gilland
101.  12.82 Cuber2s
102.  13.01 Jay Cubes
103.  13.07 brad711
104.  13.21 Riddler97
105.  13.23 2018AMSB02
106.  13.27 Mieeetek4
107.  13.36 WoowyBaby
108.  13.40 SpeedyOctahedron
109.  13.49 johnandthecube
110.  13.62 CB21
110.  13.62 2019ECKE02
112.  13.65 xyzzy
113.  13.70 Loffy8
114.  13.92 pizzacrust
115.  13.95 breadears
116.  14.02 Ianwubby
117.  14.03 InlandEmpireCuber
118.  14.10 sqAree
119.  14.15 DesertWolf
120.  14.29 Cuber JH
121.  14.44 Kacper Paweł Dworak
122.  14.49 White KB
123.  14.58 RainbowsAndStuff
124.  14.64 bh13
125.  14.66 TheSilverBeluga
126.  14.79 CFOP INC
126.  14.79 SentsuiJack2403
128.  14.84 duckyisepic
129.  14.85 Winfaza
130.  15.05 Josiah Blomker
131.  15.41 thatkid
132.  15.51 Isaiah Scott
133.  16.19 Lvl9001Wizard
134.  16.41 arctan
135.  16.61 Enoch Jiang
136.  16.63 revaldoah
137.  17.07 Li Xiang
138.  17.15 ICuber_Official
139.  17.18 LittleLumos
140.  17.39 Xauxage
141.  17.40 bradyung
142.  17.78 Petri Krzywacki
143.  17.79 bulkocuber
144.  18.07 Simon31415
145.  18.17 pb_cuber
146.  18.19 dhafin
147.  18.72 Jakub26
148.  18.79 Kael Hitchcock
149.  18.89 trivially
150.  19.11 hydynn
151.  19.64 AngeGabriel
152.  20.22 kilwap147
153.  20.50 Sellerie11
154.  21.16 AnnaW
155.  21.21 sporteisvogel
156.  21.27 Ethanawoll
157.  21.54 Jrg
158.  21.67 Michael123
159.  21.71 Poorcuber09
160.  22.21 Godsbest
161.  22.29 filmip
162.  22.74 GooseCuber
163.  22.81 itzwoyingg
164.  22.83 Foreright
165.  22.86 One Wheel
166.  22.99 CrazyFastTiger_06
167.  23.10 Oliver Wrzecionowski
168.  23.15 Rubuscu
169.  23.32 Almondsattyqp
170.  23.61 Shaquille_oatmeal
171.  23.98 Dorkios
172.  24.01 padddi
173.  24.05 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
174.  24.51 Mike Hughey
175.  24.77 aamiel
176.  24.85 UPCHAN
177.  25.79 qwr
178.  26.18 Elliot-_-
179.  26.42 RestroomLad57
180.  26.78 thousand_cuts
181.  26.98 Rubika-37-021204
182.  27.07 randomcubes
183.  27.17 cuberboy123
184.  27.27 Iza_the_cuber
185.  27.64 Theoruff
186.  27.86 Bryan4305
187.  28.19 Taleag
188.  29.34 freshcuber.de
189.  29.53 Micael
190.  29.99 linus.sch
191.  31.24 hebscody
192.  31.66 WD-420
193.  31.76 Jacck
194.  32.12 cubing_addict
195.  32.43 memo_cubed
196.  32.90 GT8590
197.  34.16 Nash171
198.  37.24 Sheng241
199.  37.54 MatsBergsten
200.  45.04 jun349
200.  45.04 Anka
202.  45.44 Cuberboi
203.  45.47 wolfhunter
204.  46.49 Krökeldil
205.  50.16 DanikaCuber
206.  56.85 wenzmen
207.  58.20 J727S
208.  59.57 Mormi
209.  59.59 Sanjay Natarajan
210.  59.83 Namedkid55
211.  1:16.53 Meatalic_Cuber
212.  1:19.30 http_Noel
213.  1:26.07 RUDRA PATEL
214.  DNF Ayush singhnx


*4x4x4*(111)
1.  26.67 cuberkid10
2.  28.81 Francisco Moraes
3.  29.09 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  30.08 tJardigradHe
5.  30.23 BrianJ
6.  30.94 Vicenzo-1
7.  31.11 Khairur Rachim
8.  31.17 G2013
9.  32.25 MLGCubez
10.  32.41 vishwasankarcubing
11.  33.93 darrensaito
12.  33.98 Max C.
13.  35.28 Shaun Mack
14.  35.33 ichcubegerne
15.  35.57 FaLoL
16.  36.66 HawaiiLife745
17.  37.89 Benyó
18.  38.01 JoXCuber
19.  38.17 jihu1011
20.  38.34 MCuber
21.  39.04 BradenTheMagician
22.  39.25 sean_cut4
23.  39.39 Raymos Castillo
24.  39.46 DLXCubing
25.  39.77 Wilhelm
26.  40.76 Aleksandar Dukleski
27.  40.90 20luky3
28.  41.10 leomannen
29.  41.82 tommyo11
30.  42.06 DhruvA
31.  42.29 agradess2
32.  42.86 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
33.  43.13 DGCubes
34.  43.29 BMcCl1
35.  43.51 MartinN13
36.  44.39 wearephamily1719
37.  44.63 CB21
38.  45.94 YouCubing
39.  46.21 abunickabhi
40.  46.23 Ontricus
41.  46.64 beabernardes
42.  46.69 Boris McCoy
43.  46.99 Michael DeLaRosa
44.  47.20 Glincons
45.  47.56 Mieeetek4
46.  47.72 Ianwubby
47.  48.03 Brayden Gilland
48.  48.41 NathanaelCubes
49.  48.61 eyeballboi
50.  48.63 Chris Van Der Brink
51.  48.87 Liam Wadek
52.  49.92 sqAree
53.  50.35 thatkid
54.  50.90 Nuuk cuber
55.  51.92 weatherman223
56.  52.33 pizzacrust
57.  52.77 LittleLumos
57.  52.77 oliverpallo
59.  53.15 Allagos
59.  53.15 DesertWolf
61.  53.89 CubableYT
62.  54.07 Loffy8
63.  54.25 Fisko
64.  54.47 Winfaza
65.  54.57 Kacper Paweł Dworak
66.  54.68 PCCuber
67.  54.86 Riddler97
68.  54.98 chancet4488
69.  55.14 Jay Cubes
70.  55.75 InlandEmpireCuber
71.  55.93 RapsinSix
72.  56.93 SpeedyOctahedron
73.  57.06 lumes2121
74.  57.27 Pedro Gil
75.  59.73 Cubey_Tube
76.  1:00.16 breadears
77.  1:00.18 Josiah Blomker
78.  1:01.10 johnandthecube
79.  1:01.41 Jakub26
80.  1:05.47 bh13
81.  1:09.82 White KB
82.  1:10.50 Ethanawoll
83.  1:13.55 Poorcuber09
84.  1:13.80 One Wheel
85.  1:15.05 TheCubingAddict980
86.  1:16.82 padddi
87.  1:18.01 Kael Hitchcock
88.  1:18.53 AnnaW
89.  1:23.59 CFOP INC
90.  1:25.44 Isaiah Scott
91.  1:25.91 Sellerie11
92.  1:28.80 Jrg
93.  1:31.22 linus.sch
94.  1:38.89 pb_cuber
95.  1:38.92 freshcuber.de
96.  1:41.63 sporteisvogel
97.  1:43.12 Jacck
98.  1:46.06 ICuber_Official
99.  1:52.18 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
100.  1:53.42 Almondsattyqp
101.  1:53.54 Shaquille_oatmeal
102.  1:53.75 hebscody
103.  1:57.67 GooseCuber
104.  2:00.03 SPEEEEED
105.  2:03.58 MatsBergsten
106.  2:12.98 Mike Hughey
107.  2:25.79 hydynn
108.  2:45.20 cubing_addict
109.  2:49.46 Anka
110.  4:29.21 Krökeldil
111.  DNF midnightcuberx


*5x5x5*(77)
1.  53.51 tJardigradHe
2.  57.31 MLGCubez
3.  59.10 vishwasankarcubing


Spoiler



4.  59.89 Vicenzo-1
5.  1:00.94 ichcubegerne
6.  1:01.02 Luke Garrett
7.  1:01.38 cuberkid10
8.  1:02.80 JoXCuber
9.  1:05.65 FaLoL
10.  1:05.99 Benyó
11.  1:06.24 fun at the joy
12.  1:11.61 Max C.
13.  1:13.17 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:13.97 jihu1011
15.  1:14.26 G2013
16.  1:14.35 HawaiiLife745
17.  1:16.41 MartinN13
18.  1:17.13 agradess2
19.  1:17.73 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:17.98 Shaun Mack
21.  1:18.06 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
22.  1:19.33 sean_cut4
23.  1:21.62 YouCubing
24.  1:22.63 DhruvA
25.  1:23.28 Liam Wadek
26.  1:23.67 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
27.  1:26.22 CB21
28.  1:28.48 Brayden Gilland
29.  1:29.51 Ontricus
30.  1:29.69 Boris McCoy
31.  1:29.80 tommyo11
32.  1:30.27 DLXCubing
33.  1:31.10 Glincons
34.  1:31.72 Riddler97
35.  1:34.05 Ianwubby
36.  1:34.87 Nuuk cuber
37.  1:35.14 BMcCl1
38.  1:36.88 Mieeetek4
39.  1:37.26 Fisko
40.  1:37.76 eyeballboi
41.  1:38.26 CubableYT
42.  1:39.17 breadears
43.  1:40.72 thatkid
44.  1:40.74 beabernardes
45.  1:41.48 2018AMSB02
46.  1:42.50 Allagos
47.  1:45.74 Pedro Gil
48.  1:47.59 TheSilverBeluga
49.  1:49.69 Kacper Paweł Dworak
50.  1:55.12 SpeedyOctahedron
51.  1:58.58 Cubey_Tube
52.  1:59.55 bh13
53.  2:02.54 Ethanawoll
54.  2:02.81 Loffy8
55.  2:03.41 Jay Cubes
56.  2:10.64 One Wheel
57.  2:18.83 Jrg
58.  2:21.36 wearephamily1719
59.  2:22.07 Poorcuber09
60.  2:27.57 linus.sch
61.  2:29.51 White KB
62.  2:32.04 sporteisvogel
63.  2:33.30 Mike Hughey
64.  2:34.53 Jakub26
65.  2:40.38 Kael Hitchcock
66.  2:52.80 thomas.sch
67.  3:03.30 Jacck
68.  3:25.24 freshcuber.de
69.  3:26.14 Sellerie11
70.  4:11.32 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
71.  4:59.55 Anka
72.  5:29.33 EngiNerdBrian
73.  5:40.09 Almondsattyqp
74.  DNF midnightcuberx
74.  DNF PCCuber
74.  DNF MatsBergsten
74.  DNF Krökeldil


*6x6x6*(44)
1.  1:45.40 tJardigradHe
2.  1:48.60 Benyó
3.  1:49.62 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:53.36 MLGCubez
5.  1:53.91 cuberkid10
6.  1:58.06 JoXCuber
7.  1:58.70 Vicenzo-1
8.  2:04.91 Liam Wadek
9.  2:08.19 agradess2
10.  2:10.37 Luke Garrett
11.  2:12.05 Keroma12
12.  2:14.04 jihu1011
13.  2:27.27 xyzzy
14.  2:27.89 Max C.
15.  2:32.38 CB21
16.  2:33.31 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
17.  2:34.46 DhruvA
18.  2:35.34 YouCubing
19.  2:47.60 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
20.  2:57.28 Glincons
21.  2:58.04 Nuuk cuber
22.  3:07.36 beabernardes
23.  3:18.21 Brayden Gilland
24.  3:20.87 Kacper Paweł Dworak
25.  3:23.41 Ianwubby
26.  3:27.97 TheSilverBeluga
27.  3:31.90 thatkid
28.  3:33.40 tommyo11
29.  3:33.46 CubableYT
30.  3:49.59 One Wheel
31.  3:52.12 Ethanawoll
32.  4:07.89 White KB
33.  4:15.36 Jrg
34.  4:23.45 linus.sch
35.  4:41.03 Pedro Gil
36.  4:48.13 Kael Hitchcock
37.  4:55.15 PCCuber
38.  4:55.92 Poorcuber09
39.  5:05.44 thomas.sch
40.  5:11.59 bh13
41.  5:18.35 Jacck
42.  5:32.86 sporteisvogel
43.  DNF Cuber2s
43.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(32)
1.  2:38.26 Benyó
2.  2:49.84 ichcubegerne
3.  3:00.22 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  3:08.98 Wilhelm
5.  3:09.07 tJardigradHe
6.  3:10.33 Vicenzo-1
7.  3:15.08 Liam Wadek
8.  3:21.40 jihu1011
9.  3:29.67 Luke Garrett
10.  3:34.09 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  3:38.72 CB21
12.  3:40.79 YouCubing
13.  3:41.36 agradess2
14.  3:58.50 DhruvA
15.  4:15.08 Nuuk cuber
16.  5:10.09 Glincons
17.  5:20.76 Kacper Paweł Dworak
18.  5:40.85 Ethanawoll
19.  5:41.71 One Wheel
20.  6:15.16 Jrg
21.  7:00.62 linus.sch
22.  7:16.76 thomas.sch
23.  7:26.42 bh13
24.  7:31.40 Poorcuber09
25.  7:41.15 Jacck
26.  8:10.45 sporteisvogel
27.  8:22.12 Pedro Gil
28.  8:23.30 Kael Hitchcock
29.  9:49.99 freshcuber.de
30.  DNF 2019ECKE02
30.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
30.  DNF White KB


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(50)
1.  3.58 Khairur Rachim
2.  4.65 Cuber2s
3.  4.73 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  5.16 leomannen
5.  6.29 Isaiah Scott
6.  6.60 BrianJ
7.  6.67 MLGCubez
8.  7.11 Almondsattyqp
9.  8.51 DhruvA
10.  9.48 darrensaito
11.  9.80 willian_pessoa
12.  9.98 Vicenzo-1
13.  10.40 Luke Garrett
14.  10.67 ichcubegerne
15.  11.00 G2013
16.  11.64 Benyó
17.  12.75 Kael Hitchcock
18.  13.94 BradenTheMagician
19.  14.08 Shaun Mack
20.  14.29 sean_cut4
21.  17.75 abunickabhi
22.  18.28 dhafin
23.  19.01 YouCubing
24.  19.22 sqAree
25.  19.43 agradess2
26.  19.50 Li Xiang
27.  19.87 Namedkid55
28.  20.71 Fisko
29.  20.72 Trig0n
30.  21.77 Ontricus
31.  25.71 tommyo11
32.  26.19 Glincons
33.  27.20 Jakub26
34.  27.73 Nuuk cuber
35.  28.73 Xauxage
36.  32.93 CB21
37.  33.67 MatsBergsten
38.  37.17 thomas.sch
39.  38.15 Kacper Paweł Dworak
40.  39.23 oliverpallo
41.  39.97 Pedro Gil
42.  42.54 Mike Hughey
43.  47.06 cuberkid10
44.  56.10 Jacck
45.  1:00.41 sporteisvogel
46.  1:01.89 beabernardes
47.  1:05.06 Ethanawoll
48.  1:35.02 padddi
49.  DNF White KB
49.  DNF Krökeldil


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(36)
1.  19.35 JakeAK
2.  20.41 G2013
3.  23.60 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  26.91 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  30.18 NathanaelCubes
6.  36.29 Keroma12
7.  39.53 abunickabhi
8.  40.56 Vicenzo-1
9.  48.48 Jakub26
10.  48.93 YouCubing
11.  56.37 MLGCubez
12.  56.86 Riddler97
13.  1:07.21 willian_pessoa
14.  1:08.29 Kael Hitchcock
15.  1:14.34 MatsBergsten
16.  1:17.80 jc_rubik
17.  1:25.70 Kacper Paweł Dworak
18.  1:32.61 Ontricus
19.  1:33.30 beabernardes
20.  1:49.63 filmip
21.  1:53.89 revaldoah
22.  2:29.89 Glincons
23.  2:44.30 RestroomLad57
24.  2:45.04 CB21
25.  2:49.75 Micael
26.  2:55.15 Xauxage
27.  3:01.38 White KB
28.  3:12.16 agradess2
29.  3:29.63 Jacck
30.  4:34.93 sporteisvogel
31.  4:49.46 Pedro Gil
32.  5:13.08 thomas.sch
33.  7:59.81 freshcuber.de
34.  8:12.45 linus.sch
35.  23:01.39 Krökeldil
36.  DNF padddi


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  2:10.39 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  5:30.95 YouCubing
3.  6:02.40 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  6:20.37 Vicenzo-1
5.  6:57.11 tommyo11
6.  8:13.31 DistanceRunner25
7.  9:07.60 Jakub26
8.  9:53.42 Kael Hitchcock
9.  10:09.07 CB21
10.  10:35.10 Kacper Paweł Dworak
11.  10:45.04 Jacck
12.  DNF beabernardes


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  4:52.55 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  7:46.40 Keroma12
3.  17:57.95 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  28:36.08 DistanceRunner25
5.  29:56.95 CB21
6.  48:39.38 Kael Hitchcock
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF Vicenzo-1


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  40:16.16 Jacck
2.  DNF Kael Hitchcock
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  62:04.50 Jacck
2.  DNF gsingh
2.  DNF Kael Hitchcock

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  29/33 57:28 Keroma12
2.  19/25 57:59 willian_pessoa
3.  9/10 1 Kael Hitchcock


Spoiler



4.  4/4 19:17 Jacck
5.  4/4 31:39 sporteisvogel
6.  3/3 17:07 CB21
7.  2/2 40 Krökeldil
8.  3/5 22:33 MatsBergsten
9.  2/4 36:53 Micael
10.  1/4 35:08 White KB
10.  1/9 60:00 DistanceRunner25


*3x3x3 one-handed*(116)
1.  11.03 Luke Garrett
2.  11.75 BrianJ
3.  11.79 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.05 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
5.  12.38 darrensaito
6.  12.83 Shaun Mack
7.  13.13 MLGCubez
8.  13.22 NathanaelCubes
9.  13.33 Francisco Moraes
10.  13.80 GenTheThief
11.  14.46 Vicenzo-1
12.  14.58 ichcubegerne
13.  14.67 DLXCubing
14.  14.97 Charles Jerome
15.  15.02 asacuber
16.  15.69 tJardigradHe
17.  16.41 vishwasankarcubing
18.  16.45 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  16.51 mihnea3000
20.  16.59 midnightcuberx
21.  17.13 leomannen
22.  17.20 sean_cut4
23.  17.33 alyzsnyzs
24.  17.42 jihu1011
25.  17.66 V Achyuthan
26.  17.74 cuberkid10
27.  17.88 MCuber
28.  17.97 eyeballboi
29.  18.11 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
30.  18.34 Max C.
31.  18.41 HawaiiLife745
32.  18.74 KrokosB
33.  18.79 BradenTheMagician
34.  18.81 Glincons
35.  18.86 YouCubing
36.  19.28 Cale S
37.  19.40 sqAree
38.  19.73 Boris McCoy
39.  19.74 JoXCuber
40.  19.81 DhruvA
41.  19.82 G2013
42.  20.02 Benyó
43.  20.67 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  21.27 Riddler97
45.  21.46 wearephamily1719
46.  21.51 agradess2
47.  22.19 Michael123
48.  22.22 abunickabhi
49.  22.31 Cooki348
50.  22.48 Mieeetek4
51.  22.51 weatherman223
52.  22.57 revaldoah
53.  22.88 Ontricus
54.  22.93 jc_rubik
55.  23.02 Nuuk cuber
56.  23.40 PCCuber
57.  23.61 trangium
58.  23.67 Allagos
59.  23.95 Kacper Paweł Dworak
60.  24.01 icubeslow434
61.  24.08 DGCubes
62.  24.46 FaLoL
63.  25.07 Pedro Gil
64.  25.28 tommyo11
65.  25.53 Fisko
66.  25.73 Raymos Castillo
67.  25.91 Trig0n
68.  26.06 2019ECKE02
69.  26.49 breadears
70.  26.53 Jay Cubes
71.  26.96 bh13
72.  27.13 Cubey_Tube
73.  28.07 xyzzy
74.  28.19 WoowyBaby
75.  28.52 CubableYT
76.  29.05 dhafin
77.  29.27 chancet4488
78.  29.29 BMcCl1
79.  29.53 lumes2121
80.  30.03 Loffy8
81.  31.77 Ianwubby
82.  31.84 johnandthecube
83.  32.31 Liam Wadek
84.  32.49 pizzacrust
85.  32.58 oliverpallo
86.  33.52 White KB
87.  34.27 LittleLumos
88.  34.62 CFOP INC
89.  34.81 Cuber JH
90.  35.87 CB21
91.  36.32 beabernardes
92.  37.11 Kael Hitchcock
93.  37.29 freshcuber.de
94.  37.83 Ethanawoll
95.  40.28 Mike Hughey
96.  41.25 Isaiah Scott
97.  43.05 One Wheel
98.  43.26 hebscody
99.  43.62 VectorCubes
100.  45.31 Poorcuber09
101.  51.25 ICuber_Official
102.  51.71 sporteisvogel
103.  52.60 Shaquille_oatmeal
104.  53.10 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
105.  55.06 Xauxage
106.  58.37 Jacck
107.  58.73 linus.sch
108.  59.32 Rubika-37-021204
109.  1:01.89 RestroomLad57
110.  1:36.80 AnnaW
111.  1:38.86 Theoruff
112.  1:59.10 MatsBergsten
113.  2:02.95 Krökeldil
114.  2:41.28 Sheng241
115.  DNF MartinN13
115.  DNF http_Noel


*3x3x3 With feet*(12)
1.  36.03 DGCubes
2.  39.90 Riddler97
3.  53.10 Vicenzo-1


Spoiler



4.  1:06.40 YouCubing
5.  1:30.25 Li Xiang
6.  1:36.77 One Wheel
7.  2:13.10 Kael Hitchcock
8.  3:42.45 CB21
9.  3:50.60 DistanceRunner25
10.  5:02.28 Jacck
11.  5:54.97 Kacper Paweł Dworak
12.  DNF Pedro Gil


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(20)
1.  38.69 ichcubegerne
2.  41.14 Nuuk cuber
3.  45.13 CB21


Spoiler



4.  48.05 DGCubes
5.  49.04 YouCubing
6.  58.21 darrensaito
7.  1:33.42 Kacper Paweł Dworak
8.  1:40.72 Glincons
9.  1:49.17 Vicenzo-1
10.  1:58.44 Jacck
11.  2:02.54 Pedro Gil
12.  2:28.04 Kael Hitchcock
13.  2:49.86 hydynn
14.  2:51.92 AnnaW
15.  3:01.73 Almondsattyqp
16.  3:25.77 Xauxage
17.  4:58.08 sporteisvogel
18.  DNF tommyo11
18.  DNF dhafin
18.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(13)
1.  29.00 (28, 27, 32) DhruvA
2.  29.67 (29, 34, 26) Vicenzo-1
3.  30.00 (28, 34, 28) Glincons


Spoiler



4.  30.33 (31, 30, 30) Jacck
5.  41.33 (40, 43, 41) YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  43.67 (45, 38, 48) CB21
7.  48.33 (43, 53, 49) Pedro Gil
8.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) G2013
8.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) trangium
8.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) any name you wish
8.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) dhafin
8.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) OriEy
8.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) lumes2121


*2-3-4 Relay*(73)
1.  39.94 cuberkid10
2.  42.27 Khairur Rachim
3.  42.96 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  43.49 Vicenzo-1
5.  45.43 G2013
6.  47.43 tJardigradHe
7.  50.75 darrensaito
8.  51.25 MCuber
9.  52.39 Max C.
10.  52.49 JoXCuber
11.  54.84 Benyó
12.  55.23 Shaun Mack
13.  55.35 jihu1011
14.  55.41 ichcubegerne
15.  56.52 DGCubes
16.  1:00.46 HawaiiLife745
17.  1:01.21 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
18.  1:02.07 DhruvA
19.  1:02.23 Raymos Castillo
20.  1:02.65 tommyo11
21.  1:03.05 Ontricus
22.  1:03.83 Glincons
23.  1:04.16 abunickabhi
24.  1:04.35 beabernardes
25.  1:06.94 CB21
26.  1:07.59 agradess2
27.  1:08.40 InlandEmpireCuber
28.  1:09.74 Allagos
29.  1:09.85 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:10.24 YouCubing
31.  1:10.29 PCCuber
32.  1:11.65 BMcCl1
33.  1:11.76 Brayden Gilland
34.  1:11.78 Utkarsh Ashar
35.  1:11.96 Fisko
36.  1:14.04 Pedro Gil
37.  1:14.30 CubableYT
38.  1:16.14 Mieeetek4
39.  1:18.73 Jay Cubes
40.  1:19.11 Keroma12
41.  1:20.38 lumes2121
42.  1:20.50 Kacper Paweł Dworak
43.  1:21.36 Loffy8
44.  1:24.44 oliverpallo
45.  1:29.44 Cubey_Tube
46.  1:30.71 Cuber JH
47.  1:32.89 bh13
48.  1:38.20 Jakub26
49.  1:40.03 Isaiah Scott
50.  1:41.12 White KB
51.  1:45.16 Li Xiang
52.  1:49.48 Kael Hitchcock
53.  1:49.91 dhafin
54.  1:53.29 CFOP INC
55.  1:55.99 Poorcuber09
56.  2:00.92 sporteisvogel
57.  2:02.19 AnnaW
58.  2:05.71 Ethanawoll
59.  2:05.79 Sellerie11
60.  2:12.33 Jrg
61.  2:16.19 One Wheel
62.  2:17.26 RestroomLad57
63.  2:19.51 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
64.  2:20.44 ICuber_Official
65.  2:31.69 SPEEEEED
66.  2:34.37 Jacck
67.  2:37.64 linus.sch
68.  2:43.70 Almondsattyqp
69.  2:55.02 hydynn
70.  3:42.93 MatsBergsten
71.  3:54.31 Anka
72.  5:34.51 Krökeldil
73.  DNF Cuber2s


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:40.00 tJardigradHe
2.  1:48.00 cuberkid10
3.  1:51.68 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:51.77 Vicenzo-1
5.  1:53.68 JoXCuber
6.  1:56.11 Benyó
7.  2:03.70 jihu1011
8.  2:09.71 ichcubegerne
9.  2:11.76 DhruvA
10.  2:13.58 agradess2
11.  2:19.87 Allagos
12.  2:26.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
13.  2:28.57 tommyo11
14.  2:40.77 beabernardes
15.  2:41.85 CB21
16.  2:43.35 YouCubing
17.  2:48.49 BMcCl1
18.  2:48.73 Keroma12
19.  2:49.87 Nuuk cuber
20.  2:54.82 oliverpallo
21.  2:54.87 Kacper Paweł Dworak
22.  3:04.31 Glincons
23.  3:04.76 Brayden Gilland
24.  3:08.09 Mieeetek4
25.  3:10.98 Pedro Gil
26.  3:15.11 Utkarsh Ashar
27.  3:22.57 bh13
28.  3:29.11 Loffy8
29.  3:34.79 Ethanawoll
30.  3:55.58 Poorcuber09
31.  4:02.02 One Wheel
32.  4:06.12 White KB
33.  4:24.06 Kael Hitchcock
34.  4:50.99 linus.sch
35.  4:51.17 Jrg
36.  5:20.11 sporteisvogel
37.  5:33.38 Jacck
38.  6:31.15 Almondsattyqp


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(24)
1.  3:41.75 cuberkid10
2.  3:56.97 Vicenzo-1
3.  3:58.47 Benyó


Spoiler



4.  4:06.44 ichcubegerne
5.  4:41.78 agradess2
6.  4:42.65 jihu1011
7.  4:59.66 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
8.  5:02.54 Keroma12
9.  5:18.68 YouCubing
10.  5:27.93 CB21
11.  5:32.61 Nuuk cuber
12.  5:40.80 tommyo11
13.  5:47.92 Glincons
14.  5:56.39 beabernardes
15.  6:40.49 Kacper Paweł Dworak
16.  8:01.42 Pedro Gil
17.  8:02.18 Ethanawoll
18.  8:48.99 linus.sch
19.  9:01.82 Kael Hitchcock
20.  9:21.15 Jrg
21.  9:26.65 sporteisvogel
22.  9:39.52 One Wheel
23.  9:46.91 White KB
24.  10:40.15 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)
1.  6:50.91 Benyó
2.  7:04.75 cuberkid10
3.  7:09.07 Vicenzo-1


Spoiler



4.  7:27.68 ichcubegerne
5.  8:04.97 jihu1011
6.  8:22.31 Keroma12
7.  8:22.73 agradess2
8.  8:39.69 YouCubing
9.  8:39.78 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
10.  9:31.28 CB21
11.  9:32.11 Nuuk cuber
12.  11:21.97 beabernardes
13.  11:35.79 DistanceRunner25
14.  14:08.58 Ethanawoll
15.  14:47.52 Jrg
16.  15:28.51 linus.sch
17.  17:00.09 White KB
18.  17:48.23 Kael Hitchcock
19.  18:43.62 sporteisvogel
20.  19:10.45 Jacck
21.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak


*Clock*(59)
1.  4.08 AngeGabriel
1.  4.08 JChambers13
3.  4.44 VectorCubes


Spoiler



4.  4.50 Liam Wadek
5.  4.94 vishwasankarcubing
6.  5.28 MartinN13
7.  5.70 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  5.99 MLGCubez
9.  6.12 Mattia Pasquini
10.  6.20 alyzsnyzs
11.  6.60 oliverpallo
12.  6.64 DesertWolf
13.  6.95 sqAree
13.  6.95 Charles Jerome
15.  7.34 Shadowjockey
15.  7.34 YouCubing
17.  7.52 Wilhelm
18.  7.55 cuberkid10
19.  7.99 Glincons
20.  8.33 Luke Garrett
21.  8.44 Benjamin Warry
22.  8.82 Li Xiang
23.  9.11 MCuber
24.  9.25 Francisco Moraes
25.  9.26 Raymos Castillo
26.  9.37 Kacper Paweł Dworak
27.  9.44 Nuuk cuber
28.  9.45 Vicenzo-1
29.  9.71 N4C0
30.  10.34 Fisko
31.  10.44 ichcubegerne
32.  10.56 tommyo11
33.  10.70 darrensaito
34.  10.79 Jakub26
35.  11.09 lumes2121
36.  11.18 DGCubes
37.  11.19 Benyó
38.  12.19 HawaiiLife745
39.  12.60 Kael Hitchcock
40.  12.66 Ethanawoll
41.  13.46 midnightcuberx
42.  13.54 CB21
43.  13.56 Max C.
44.  13.99 wearephamily1719
45.  14.19 linus.sch
46.  14.26 SpeedyReedy
47.  14.50 White KB
48.  14.81 Shaun Mack
49.  15.12 abunickabhi
50.  15.70 freshcuber.de
51.  16.44 pizzacrust
52.  18.19 beabernardes
53.  21.41 Jacck
54.  22.76 sporteisvogel
55.  27.55 Poorcuber09
56.  31.08 cubing_addict
57.  33.63 One Wheel
58.  44.41 Pedro Gil
59.  1:00.40 Mormi


*Megaminx*(52)
1.  37.65 Heewon Seo
2.  45.42 Khairur Rachim
3.  48.36 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  48.82 MLGCubez
5.  52.61 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  53.92 BrianJ
7.  53.95 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
8.  55.14 Legomanz
9.  58.67 MCuber
10.  1:01.12 darrensaito
11.  1:01.44 Vicenzo-1
12.  1:01.60 HawaiiLife745
13.  1:02.68 ichcubegerne
14.  1:05.14 DGCubes
15.  1:05.26 DhruvA
16.  1:06.52 agradess2
17.  1:08.35 FaLoL
18.  1:08.42 JoXCuber
19.  1:08.67 tJardigradHe
20.  1:09.64 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:09.71 Benyó
22.  1:11.99 sean_cut4
23.  1:12.05 YouCubing
24.  1:12.96 Max C.
25.  1:13.68 cuberkid10
26.  1:14.96 beabernardes
27.  1:15.75 tommyo11
28.  1:20.57 Loffy8
29.  1:22.54 CB21
30.  1:22.77 alyzsnyzs
31.  1:24.91 Liam Wadek
32.  1:26.42 DistanceRunner25
33.  1:27.59 Glincons
34.  1:27.66 icubeslow434
35.  1:28.87 Fisko
36.  1:30.79 Nuuk cuber
37.  1:42.52 Kacper Paweł Dworak
38.  1:47.11 Pedro Gil
39.  1:56.32 Kael Hitchcock
40.  2:01.37 CubableYT
41.  2:01.78 bh13
42.  2:05.37 Ethanawoll
43.  2:32.84 AnnaW
44.  2:43.96 One Wheel
45.  3:04.39 White KB
46.  3:10.22 Jacck
47.  3:13.59 sporteisvogel
48.  3:19.57 thomas.sch
49.  3:19.80 freshcuber.de
50.  3:41.11 linus.sch
51.  5:49.18 Krökeldil
52.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(102)
1.  2.35 MLGCubez
2.  2.72 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
3.  3.02 Chris Van Der Brink


Spoiler



4.  3.03 Camerone Chin
5.  3.31 Charles Jerome
6.  3.62 Ontricus
7.  3.64 Boris McCoy
8.  3.68 Luke Garrett
9.  3.69 DLXCubing
10.  3.70 Vicenzo-1
11.  3.74 icubeslow434
12.  3.82 BrianJ
13.  3.84 tJardigradHe
14.  3.89 MartinN13
15.  3.91 darrensaito
16.  4.00 JoXCuber
17.  4.01 Liam Wadek
18.  4.13 DGCubes
19.  4.22 BradyCubes08
20.  4.39 BradenTheMagician
21.  4.40 Francisco Moraes
22.  4.45 wearephamily1719
23.  4.59 Shaun Mack
24.  4.61 mihnea3000
25.  4.84 CB21
26.  4.86 YouCubing
27.  4.92 MCuber
28.  5.09 alyzsnyzs
29.  5.18 ichcubegerne
30.  5.22 Raymos Castillo
31.  5.23 VIBE_ZT
32.  5.38 cuberkid10
33.  5.40 DhruvA
34.  5.41 Max C.
35.  5.49 sean_cut4
36.  5.55 Wilhelm
37.  5.78 vishwasankarcubing
38.  5.88 Cale S
39.  5.91 tommyo11
40.  6.07 KrokosB
41.  6.09 midnightcuberx
42.  6.14 Fisko
43.  6.25 Kacper Paweł Dworak
44.  6.37 VectorCubes
45.  6.56 agradess2
46.  6.57 Glincons
47.  6.80 Ianwubby
48.  6.81 Kael Hitchcock
49.  6.82 bh13
50.  6.85 Loffy8
51.  6.89 beabernardes
52.  6.97 Isaiah Scott
53.  6.99 jihu1011
54.  7.01 Nuuk cuber
55.  7.19 Benyó
56.  7.22 2018AMSB02
57.  7.44 Poorcuber09
58.  7.80 GooseCuber
59.  7.95 RainbowsAndStuff
60.  7.99 weatherman223
61.  8.15 2019ECKE02
62.  8.21 Jay Cubes
63.  8.37 Li Xiang
64.  8.53 N4C0
65.  8.79 sqAree
66.  8.80 Michael DeLaRosa
67.  9.00 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
68.  9.05 Cuber JH
69.  9.20 hebscody
70.  9.41 CubableYT
71.  9.74 Jakub26
71.  9.74 Mike Hughey
73.  9.91 abunickabhi
74.  9.97 Cuber2s
75.  9.99 lumes2121
76.  10.08 linus.sch
77.  10.65 J727S
78.  10.89 BMcCl1
79.  11.00 Cubey_Tube
80.  11.25 White KB
81.  11.52 sporteisvogel
82.  11.77 Almondsattyqp
83.  12.30 brad711
84.  12.79 hydynn
85.  12.92 UPCHAN
86.  13.44 Shaquille_oatmeal
87.  13.57 Jacck
88.  13.93 cubing_addict
89.  14.47 One Wheel
90.  14.88 Ethanawoll
91.  15.37 Pedro Gil
92.  16.69 freshcuber.de
93.  17.07 Sheng241
94.  17.55 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
95.  18.79 Theoruff
96.  19.28 Sellerie11
97.  24.38 CFOP INC
98.  24.86 RUDRA PATEL
99.  28.53 jun349
100.  31.55 Mormi
101.  35.99 MatsBergsten
102.  38.52 Krökeldil


*Square-1*(74)
1.  6.63 Oxzowachi
2.  7.83 Vicenzo-1
3.  7.84 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  8.42 MLGCubez
5.  8.97 mrsniffles01
6.  9.79 Camerone Chin
7.  9.88 Glincons
8.  9.90 2019ECKE02
9.  9.99 BrianJ
10.  10.40 Cale S
11.  10.48 Charles Jerome
12.  10.84 NoahCubing
13.  11.68 Shaun Mack
14.  11.87 DLXCubing
15.  12.18 Luke Garrett
16.  12.36 icubeslow434
17.  12.68 DesertWolf
18.  13.18 Boris McCoy
19.  13.29 leomannen
20.  13.61 Francisco Moraes
21.  13.63 alyzsnyzs
22.  13.79 YouCubing
23.  13.80 ichcubegerne
24.  13.81 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  14.12 darrensaito
26.  14.19 BradenTheMagician
27.  15.09 NathanaelCubes
28.  15.16 MCuber
29.  15.55 cuberkid10
30.  15.90 Max C.
31.  16.00 Wilhelm
32.  16.66 HawaiiLife745
33.  16.78 JoXCuber
34.  16.93 PCCuber
35.  17.51 vishwasankarcubing
36.  18.20 Kacper Paweł Dworak
37.  18.50 tommyo11
38.  18.99 VIBE_ZT
39.  19.10 Benyó
40.  20.05 SpeedyOctahedron
41.  20.47 DGCubes
42.  20.61 Mattia Pasquini
43.  20.83 Raymos Castillo
44.  21.07 2018AMSB02
45.  21.35 beabernardes
45.  21.35 Fisko
47.  22.11 tJardigradHe
48.  22.39 wearephamily1719
49.  22.88 KrokosB
50.  23.33 midnightcuberx
51.  23.60 CB21
52.  23.94 weatherman223
53.  25.82 Kael Hitchcock
54.  26.47 Liam Wadek
55.  26.57 agradess2
56.  27.55 Jakub26
57.  28.38 Jay Cubes
58.  28.58 Cuber2s
59.  32.98 Nuuk cuber
60.  33.38 TheCubingAddict980
61.  34.63 Pedro Gil
62.  35.15 RapsinSix
63.  38.26 Xauxage
64.  40.27 RestroomLad57
65.  43.86 Cubey_Tube
66.  45.75 Ethanawoll
67.  54.27 White KB
68.  57.52 Jacck
69.  1:03.30 bh13
70.  1:04.01 Mike Hughey
71.  1:05.45 sporteisvogel
72.  1:15.67 cubing_addict
73.  1:52.79 thomas.sch
74.  2:53.01 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(92)
1.  2.11 Legomanz
2.  2.32 BradyCubes08
3.  2.53 Urho Kinnunen


Spoiler



4.  2.76 Charles Jerome
5.  2.89 Cale S
6.  2.95 BrianJ
7.  3.48 MLGCubez
8.  3.65 asacuber
9.  3.82 Vicenzo-1
10.  3.91 Shaun Mack
11.  4.02 darrensaito
12.  4.08 sean_cut4
13.  4.58 Glincons
14.  4.68 Wilhelm
15.  4.75 Max C.
16.  4.79 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  4.79 VectorCubes
18.  4.87 VIBE_ZT
19.  4.90 BradenTheMagician
20.  4.96 N4C0
21.  4.97 DhruvA
22.  4.98 Francisco Moraes
22.  4.98 DLXCubing
24.  5.06 Kacper Paweł Dworak
25.  5.10 Luke Garrett
26.  5.27 weatherman223
27.  5.55 MCuber
28.  5.57 ichcubegerne
29.  5.77 lumes2121
30.  5.78 AngeGabriel
30.  5.78 Allagos
32.  5.82 KrokosB
32.  5.82 MartinN13
34.  5.92 alyzsnyzs
35.  5.96 YouCubing
36.  5.98 tJardigradHe
37.  5.99 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
38.  6.09 Raymos Castillo
39.  6.10 JoXCuber
40.  6.16 Jay Cubes
41.  6.22 mihnea3000
42.  6.30 vishwasankarcubing
43.  6.31 G2013
44.  6.55 Kael Hitchcock
45.  6.57 Liam Wadek
46.  6.79 Pedro Gil
47.  6.83 cuberkid10
48.  6.87 DGCubes
49.  7.07 Fisko
50.  7.22 TheEpicCuber
51.  7.28 CB21
52.  7.36 SpeedyReedy
53.  7.90 wearephamily1719
54.  8.03 randomcubes
55.  8.08 Cubey_Tube
56.  8.17 tommyo11
57.  8.26 Benyó
58.  8.43 Ontricus
59.  8.69 2018AMSB02
60.  8.77 Nuuk cuber
60.  8.77 Poorcuber09
62.  9.18 abunickabhi
63.  9.42 CubableYT
64.  9.49 Li Xiang
65.  9.82 Ianwubby
66.  9.84 Ethanawoll
67.  10.07 BMcCl1
68.  10.29 2019ECKE02
69.  10.42 Xauxage
70.  10.97 Loffy8
71.  11.01 Jakub26
71.  11.01 agradess2
73.  11.57 Cuber JH
74.  11.94 oliverpallo
75.  12.39 beabernardes
76.  12.83 dhafin
77.  13.25 Shaquille_oatmeal
78.  13.96 Mike Hughey
79.  14.29 White KB
80.  14.78 cubing_addict
81.  17.60 freshcuber.de
82.  18.07 Jacck
83.  19.38 thomas.sch
84.  19.68 Almondsattyqp
85.  20.91 sporteisvogel
86.  21.46 GooseCuber
87.  27.38 Anka
88.  27.73 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
89.  1:33.08 http_Noel
90.  2:21.00 Krökeldil
91.  DNF midnightcuberx
91.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(19)
1.  22.22 DGCubes
2.  27.13 YouCubing
3.  27.29 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  30.91 Nuuk cuber
5.  30.94 Vicenzo-1
6.  31.76 Glincons
7.  33.20 cuberkid10
8.  34.74 Benyó
9.  35.56 Kael Hitchcock
10.  37.15 CB21
11.  39.64 agradess2
12.  51.02 Ethanawoll
13.  58.64 Kacper Paweł Dworak
14.  1:00.37 Pedro Gil
15.  1:24.20 thomas.sch
16.  2:35.37 Krökeldil
17.  8:10.86 Jacck
18.  DNF abunickabhi
18.  DNF linus.sch


*Mini Guildford*(21)
1.  3:38.10 Luke Garrett
2.  3:40.10 Vicenzo-1
3.  3:41.44 Francisco Moraes


Spoiler



4.  4:14.61 tJardigradHe
5.  4:31.15 Benyó
6.  4:36.61 ichcubegerne
7.  5:01.24 alyzsnyzs
8.  5:14.35 Glincons
9.  5:35.47 tommyo11
10.  5:38.43 beabernardes
11.  5:51.57 CB21
12.  5:52.09 Kacper Paweł Dworak
13.  5:53.43 Nuuk cuber
14.  6:36.58 DesertWolf
15.  6:38.56 oliverpallo
16.  7:10.83 Kael Hitchcock
17.  7:27.02 Pedro Gil
18.  8:27.02 Ethanawoll
19.  10:58.63 White KB
20.  11:52.59 Jacck
21.  DNF sporteisvogel


*Redi Cube*(24)
1.  7.08 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.65 Trig0n
3.  11.28 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  11.95 Kael Hitchcock
5.  12.47 YouCubing
6.  13.10 ichcubegerne
7.  13.67 JoXCuber
8.  14.76 Wilhelm
9.  14.93 2018AMSB02
10.  16.92 Fisko
11.  21.41 cuberkid10
12.  23.22 Ethanawoll
13.  24.02 Kacper Paweł Dworak
14.  25.18 Nuuk cuber
15.  25.93 CB21
16.  26.15 abunickabhi
17.  27.05 Mike Hughey
18.  28.34 Glincons
19.  32.14 linus.sch
20.  32.82 Rubika-37-021204
21.  35.10 thomas.sch
22.  44.35 Jacck
23.  1:15.50 Krökeldil
24.  1:20.07 sporteisvogel


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  23.70 DGCubes
2.  32.08 YouCubing
3.  34.84 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  50.87 Nuuk cuber
5.  51.71 Benyó
6.  57.10 Wilhelm
7.  1:00.12 Mike Hughey
8.  1:06.34 Jacck
9.  1:10.09 One Wheel
10.  1:14.25 CB21
11.  1:20.94 freshcuber.de
12.  1:29.84 Ethanawoll
13.  1:38.03 Kacper Paweł Dworak
14.  2:00.55 sporteisvogel
15.  3:10.92 Krökeldil


*15 Puzzle*(8)
1.  11.36 YouCubing
2.  17.70 Li Xiang
3.  18.65 Kacper Paweł Dworak


Spoiler



4.  22.11 ichcubegerne
5.  31.16 CB21
6.  43.73 MatsBergsten
7.  51.97 Ethanawoll
8.  3:37.56 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(8)
1.  41.98 WoowyBaby
2.  51.94 Vicenzo-1
3.  54.36 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official


Spoiler



4.  58.58 CB21
5.  59.92 2018AMSB02
6.  60.77 Xauxage
7.  66.02 Jacck
8.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak


*Mirror Blocks*(24)
1.  16.23 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.30 ichcubegerne
3.  29.15 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  45.79 Nuuk cuber
5.  47.74 Kael Hitchcock
6.  56.16 cuberkid10
7.  1:01.46 JoXCuber
8.  1:01.50 Ethanawoll
9.  1:05.86 Kacper Paweł Dworak
10.  1:10.44 DistanceRunner25
11.  1:10.61 CB21
12.  1:14.72 Glincons
13.  1:15.30 Vicenzo-1
14.  1:16.84 oliverpallo
15.  1:21.57 Dorkios
16.  1:37.15 Xauxage
17.  1:37.85 2018AMSB02
18.  1:39.74 agradess2
19.  2:17.96 AnnaW
20.  2:29.98 Krökeldil
21.  2:42.73 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
22.  2:58.88 http_Noel
23.  3:18.91 cubing_addict
24.  5:25.00 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(6)
1.  1:53.71 DGCubes
2.  3:22.76 YouCubing
3.  3:45.36 CB21


Spoiler



4.  4:57.13 Ethanawoll
5.  11:11.92 Jacck
6.  DNF 2018AMSB02


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(19)
1.  19.05 TipsterTrickster 
2.  21.51 HawaiiLife745
3.  21.91 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  23.53 cuberkid10
5.  24.15 edd_dib
6.  27.63 SpeedyOctahedron
7.  27.65 vishwasankarcubing
8.  34.39 Glincons
9.  34.80 Kit Clement
10.  1:21.28 YouCubing
11.  2:10.66 One Wheel
12.  2:36.35 DGCubes
13.  3:13.91 CB21
14.  4:10.60 thomas.sch
15.  4:10.79 Rubika-37-021204
16.  5:18.85 freshcuber.de
17.  6:07.01 Ethanawoll
18.  6:20.92 Krökeldil
19.  11:28.71 Jacck



*Contest results*(243)
1.  1465 Vicenzo-1
2.  1266 Luke Garrett
3.  1258 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1242 YouCubing
5.  1179 cuberkid10
5.  1179 MLGCubez
7.  1100 JoXCuber
8.  1076 Benyó
9.  1071 tJardigradHe
10.  1031 Glincons
11.  1013 darrensaito
12.  992 Shaun Mack
13.  979 CB21
14.  955 BrianJ
15.  954 Max C.
16.  930 DhruvA
17.  903 tommyo11
17.  903 agradess2
19.  898 Nuuk cuber
20.  893 BradenTheMagician
21.  869 Francisco Moraes
22.  851 vishwasankarcubing
23.  848 DGCubes
24.  837 DLXCubing
25.  832 Kacper Paweł Dworak
26.  831 jihu1011
27.  806 Charles Jerome
28.  798 MCuber
28.  798 sean_cut4
30.  788 Khairur Rachim
31.  786 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
32.  774 G2013
33.  746 Liam Wadek
34.  715 Kael Hitchcock
35.  712 Ontricus
36.  710 alyzsnyzs
37.  699 beabernardes
38.  695 HawaiiLife745
39.  683 Fisko
40.  675 Pedro Gil
41.  667 Wilhelm
42.  654 wearephamily1719
43.  637 Cale S
44.  634 Raymos Castillo
44.  634 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
46.  632 leomannen
47.  625 MartinN13
48.  595 abunickabhi
49.  594 BMcCl1
50.  585 Allagos
51.  578 Aleksandar Dukleski
52.  564 mihnea3000
53.  549 Brendyn Dunagan
54.  543 CubableYT
55.  534 Boris McCoy
56.  533 asacuber
57.  525 KrokosB
58.  504 oliverpallo
59.  501 VectorCubes
60.  498 weatherman223
61.  494 BradyCubes08
61.  494 eyeballboi
63.  492 Jay Cubes
64.  487 Camerone Chin
65.  483 Ethanawoll
66.  480 NathanaelCubes
67.  472 Ianwubby
68.  461 lumes2121
69.  456 PCCuber
70.  455 Loffy8
71.  454 sqAree
72.  444 Mieeetek4
73.  441 bh13
74.  434 Cubey_Tube
75.  433 midnightcuberx
76.  432 White KB
77.  426 Jacck
78.  425 Chris Van Der Brink
79.  417 FaLoL
80.  415 Heewon Seo
81.  402 DesertWolf
82.  398 Brayden Gilland
83.  395 Riddler97
84.  391 Utkarsh Ashar
84.  391 Jakub26
86.  385 2019ECKE02
87.  382 2018AMSB02
88.  357 TipsterTrickster 
89.  341 sporteisvogel
90.  340 SpeedyReedy
91.  335 Cuber2s
92.  334 TheCubingAddict980
93.  329 Poorcuber09
94.  324 Li Xiang
95.  322 SpeedyOctahedron
96.  315 JuSTPEeLThESTiCkeRsOfF
97.  311 AngeGabriel
98.  310 Isaiah Scott
98.  310 Legomanz
98.  310 Cuber JH
101.  309 RapsinSix
102.  305 Michael DeLaRosa
103.  303 One Wheel
104.  298 V Achyuthan
105.  295 VIBE_ZT
106.  291 GenTheThief
106.  291 dhafin
108.  290 InlandEmpireCuber
109.  274 TheEpicCuber
110.  267 trangium
111.  266 pizzacrust
112.  264 NoahCubing
113.  259 WoowyBaby
114.  257 linus.sch
115.  256 sigalig
116.  252 20luky3
117.  244 DistanceRunner25
117.  244 Xauxage
119.  243 johnandthecube
120.  242 Mike Hughey
121.  241 icubeslow434
122.  239 Cooki348
123.  237 jc_rubik
124.  236 Keroma12
124.  236 breadears
126.  228 chancet4488
127.  223 Jrg
128.  214 thatkid
129.  213 JChambers13
130.  210 Jscuber
130.  210 MatsBergsten
132.  209 Fred Lang
133.  206 FastCubeMaster
134.  204 CFOP INC
135.  202 Mattia Pasquini
135.  202 freshcuber.de
135.  202 ICuber_Official
138.  199 d2polld
139.  197 arctan
140.  196 Josiah Blomker
141.  195 KingCanyon
141.  195 AnnaW
143.  194 Almondsattyqp
144.  192 xyzzy
145.  190 Trig0n
146.  189 yijunleow
147.  187 Carter Cubes
148.  175 revaldoah
149.  173 JakeAK
150.  172 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
150.  172 LittleLumos
152.  171 Dream Cubing
153.  166 hydynn
154.  165 cuber159
155.  164 Davoda_IV
156.  163 Sellerie11
156.  163 GooseCuber
158.  162 xX_CuberGuy69_Xx
158.  162 Keenan Johnson
160.  161 Imran Rahman
161.  157 ElyasCubing
162.  153 TheSilverBeluga
163.  149 N4C0
164.  147 any name you wish
165.  145 thomas.sch
166.  143 Shaquille_oatmeal
167.  141 RainbowsAndStuff
167.  141 Winfaza
169.  138 Sean Hartman
170.  137 brad711
171.  134 Michael123
172.  130 RestroomLad57
173.  120 randomcubes
174.  119 padddi
175.  116 Dorkios
176.  115 Krökeldil
177.  113 cubing_addict
178.  110 willian_pessoa
179.  103 itzwoyingg
180.  100 hebscody
180.  100 Rubika-37-021204
182.  96 qwr
183.  95 pb_cuber
184.  93 Theoruff
185.  92 Urho Kinnunen
185.  92 Elliot-_-
187.  91 SentsuiJack2403
188.  90 duckyisepic
188.  90 Foreright
190.  89 UPCHAN
191.  86 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
192.  85 Lvl9001Wizard
193.  83 Enoch Jiang
194.  82 filmip
195.  81 Namedkid55
196.  78 Oxzowachi
197.  77 bradyung
198.  76 Petri Krzywacki
199.  75 bulkocuber
200.  74 Simon31415
200.  74 mrsniffles01
202.  72 fun at the joy
203.  69 trivially
204.  66 kilwap147
204.  66 Micael
206.  63 aamiel
207.  58 Godsbest
207.  58 memo_cubed
209.  57 SPEEEEED
210.  54 Anka
211.  52 CrazyFastTiger_06
212.  51 Oliver Wrzecionowski
213.  50 Taleag
213.  50 Rubuscu
215.  48 Sheng241
216.  47 Shadowjockey
217.  46 Puzzlerr
218.  41 Benjamin Warry
219.  39 J727S
220.  38 thousand_cuts
221.  35 jun349
221.  35 cuberboy123
223.  34 Iza_the_cuber
224.  32 Bryan4305
225.  31 http_Noel
225.  31 Mormi
227.  26 WD-420
228.  23 DanikaCuber
229.  22 GT8590
230.  21 Nash171
231.  19 wolfhunter
231.  19 edd_dib
231.  19 Cuberboi
234.  15 Kit Clement
234.  15 gsingh
236.  12 OriEy
236.  12 RUDRA PATEL
236.  12 wenzmen
239.  11 EngiNerdBrian
240.  9 Sanjay Natarajan
241.  7 JHONYBOYDAYS
241.  7 Meatalic_Cuber
243.  4 Ayush singhnx


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2022)

243 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 199!

That means our winner this week is *bulkocuber!* Congratulations!!


----------

